# Audi S5 - Gyeon Mohs Q2 – Full 40 hour Detail



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Audi S5 - Gyeon Mohs Q2 - Full 40 hour Detail*​
I picked up my new car about a month ago, a 2 year old Audi S5 Black Edition with 11k miles which seemed in great condition but had a massive amount of swirls unfortunately.

_The car is powered by a 3.0 V6 Supercharged engine with 333bhp and 440Nm torque delivered through a 7 speed S-Tronic gearbox to all 4 wheels, 0-60mph in 4.9 seconds with launch control. As Top Gears review said "Supercharged V6 transforms the S5 into one of the very best fast coupes"._

I opted for a full machine correction and Gyeon surface protection for leather, fabric, wheels, glass and bodywork after plenty of research and great information/guidance from PolishedBliss.

To begin with I started off degreasing the engine bay, door/boot shuts and fuel cap with Meguiars Super Degreaser and Meguiars APC agitated with a brush and then rinsed and wiped. I then used Chemical Guys no touch snow foam all over before rinsing with a pressure washer and moving onto the cleaning stage.

Gyeon Bathe was used on the body, 2 bucket method, with a Meguiars lambswool wash mitt and PolishedBliss boar hair brush for grill and badge areas. The wheels and exhausts were then washed using EZ Detail Brushes and a wash mitt and the whole car dried.

Next up was the decontamination stage where I applied Autosmart Tardis to the bodywork, rinsed and dried to then allow Gyeon Iron to work its magic, again rinsed and dried followed by Autofinesse claybar to get the paintwork fully prepared for the polishing stage. A quick wash and dry before moving into the garage for the following work.

The engine bay was already clean after degreasing and cleaning earlier so I treated this to some Aerospace Protectant 303 and Dodo Juice Red Mist to all metal parts.

I decided to move onto the interior at this point: Interior windows cleaned using Gtechniq G6 Perfect Glass, all plastics and rubber cleaned using a weak mix of Meguiars APC, fabrics vacuumed and cleaned using Autoglym Interior Shampoo and leather cleaned using Dr. Leather. After leaving the interior for a day to dry I applied Gyeon Leather Coat Q2 to all leather surfaces and then a 2nd coat 3 hours later. I also treated all carpets and mats to Gyeon Fabric Coat Q2 with a 2nd coat 1 hour later.

Since this was a new car to me I wanted to get everything protected so next I got the car on axle stands to allow the wheels to be removed and fully cleaned, de-tarred, iron removed and polished using Autoglym Super Resin polish. I then cleaned the hubs, breaks and under arch components using Meguiars Degreaser, Brake cleaner and Autoglym Super Resin polish along with all 4 exhaust tips cleaned with Autosol and polished. These surfaces were now ready for Gyeon Rim Q2 after a quick final wipe down using Gyeon Prep. I applied Gyeon Rim Q2 to 1 wheel at a time and buffed off before the product fully dried (5-10 min), including brakes, hubs and exhausts. A 2nd coat was then applied 2 hours later to ensure perfect coverage. A few suede applicators and a couple of microfiber cloths are needed as the product starts to harden and can inflict swirls if you continue to use. Finishing off with two coats of Gyeon Tire applied with a foam pad.

As previously mentioned the car had certainly seen some car washes with the swirling on the bodywork so a full correction machine polish was in need. I began by taking paint thickness readings for each panel before using Scholl S17+ on a purple cutting pad or blue polishing pad where possible and finished off with Scholl S30 on blue polishing pad refined with a Scholl orange finishing pad. The Audi paint is rock hard and took a great deal of work to achieve a finish I was happy with. I trailed the Menzerna polish with Lake Country pads which done a good job but I felt Scholl was just a little better so stuck with them - 12 hours of machine polishing was needed using a DA but the results speak for themselves!

Finally it was time to prepare the paintwork and glass with Gyeon Prep and buffed off to reveal a streak free finish ready for the coating. I then applied Gyeon Mohs Q2, 1 panel at a time with 2 microfiber cloths for buffing and a few lights to ensure no residue was left behind. This was repeated for all panels switching out the microfiber cloths and suede pads as I went along to ensure the product didn't start hardening and inflicting swirls. While the 1st coat was curing I applied Gyeon View to all windows with a double coating to the windscreen so rain drops and road spray simply bead up and roll off of treated surfaces, or are blown off by airflow over the car when driving speeds rise above 30mph - I also fitted new wipers too. These type of coatings usually make defrosting the windows in the winter easier too. After a 2 hour initial cure period on the bodywork I then applied the 2nd coat of Mohs to complete the bodywork protection.

Gyeon Mohs Q2 takes up to 14 days to fully harden and cure so after leaving the car indoors for 2 days I then applied Gyeon Cure before taking outside to use.

_For anyone interested in Gyeon Mohs Q2, here is some info from the PolishedBliss website: 
Gyeon Mohs Q2 is a state of the art quartz coating that simultaneously protects and enhances the appearance of automotive paint, it's a unique alcohol-free formula, which lays down a hybrid film of organic-silica that increases in molecular weight as it cures, forming an amorphous organic-silica nano-composite coating. Each coat of Mohs imparts a measurable 0.2 micron increase in total paint thickness, and significantly improves the scratch resistance of the underlying finish - on average; each coat adds two grades of hardness (2H) on the Mohs scale. It also provides excellent protection against bird droppings, bug splatter, road salt and harmful UV radiation for up to eighteen months at a time, even on daily drivers (it is impervious to cleaning chemicals and pressure washing, and once fully cured can only be removed by machine polishing). _

Now for the pictures, plenty of them…

*Quick before & after:*
1

1a

*A few before pics:*
2

3

4

5
6

*Cleaning Products:*
7

*Interior Products:*
8

*Machine Polishing Products:*
9

*Wheel Products:*
12

13

*Glass Polish, Seal & New wiper blades:*
14

*Gyeon Bodywork Products:*
10

11

*Gyeon Surface Treatment range:*
16

*Interior Shots:*
17

18

19

20

21

*Engine Bay Shots:*
22

23

24

*Exhaust:*
25

26

27

28

*Wheels:*
29

31

32

33

34

35

36

36a

37

38

*Brakes:*
39

40

41

42

43

44

45

46

47

48

49

50

*Machine Polish correction:*
_I tried to get the best correction, while maintaining safe reduction in clear coat. Unfortunately this meant it was 80-90% correction rather than 100% - but still a massive difference!_

51

52

53

54

55

56

57

58

59

60

61

62

63

64

65

66

67

68

69

70

71

72

73

74

75

76

77

78

79

80

81

82

83

84

85

86

Range of Finished shots:
90

91

92

93

94

95

96

97

98

111

112

113

114

115

*Beading Shots:*
116

117

118

119

120


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic work, Fantastic write up, Fantastic pictures,well done mate.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome work mate. Stunning car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Top work that fella:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Fantastic job mate......unbelievable amount of swirls on it before you did your thing


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb motor mate , stunning ! Great results and write up . All your time and hard work has certainly paid off


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Bloody fantastic!! And very nice car!


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Great work 
Beautiful car
Beading shots are always a nice bonus to the post too!!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great job. Great write up.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments :thumb: I was keen to get the car to a high standard since it's new to me! Will be nice to see how well everything lasts.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Good job mate, very nice car too


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Out of interest how easy was the Mohs to use?

Im thinking about using this on the M3 after ive machined her.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Crackers said:


> Out of interest how easy was the Mohs to use?
> 
> Im thinking about using this on the M3 after ive machined her.


Yeah it wasn't too bad :thumb:
I went with the info on Polishedbliss website as it was very helpful and a couple of emails to Rich and I was confident to go with it.

The most important part is treating 1 panel at a time and not letting it dry in, along with buffing with 1 microfibre then rebuffing with another, switching these a couple of times as I worked my way around. Good lighting is certainly key to make sure you don't miss any areas though. As for how well it lasts I'm still to see, but hoping it does a really good job :thumb:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Martin, much appreciated.

Im going to go for this at the end of the month, just hope I get time to work on the car before I go to the ring at the end of April &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56397;.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Great car, love the s5

How was the gyeon leather coat ?? Interested in that compared to gtechniq l1


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Crackers said:


> Thanks Martin, much appreciated.
> 
> Im going to go for this at the end of the month, just hope I get time to work on the car before I go to the ring at the end of April ����.


Sweet, I'm sure Gyeon RIM will be well needed after the baked on brake dust from the ring :thumb:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Great car, love the s5
> 
> How was the gyeon leather coat ?? Interested in that compared to gtechniq l1


Cheers! Leather coat was a piece of cake to apply, used up about 80ml with going for 2 coats. Can't compare to l1 though as never used it.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cracking work on a fantastic motor mate. Nice detailed write up too!

Sutty.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I was toying with either the RIM or C5 for the wheels, im running ferrodo DS3000's so they give of loads of dust and some serious heat when braking hard, especially on the GP track at the ring.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brilliant work, used Gyeon range myself and do like them


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Time well spent! Good stuff


----------



## Stevie_G (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking to do this with my own car soon...good to have this for reference.:thumb:

I'm just outside Aberdeen so might need to pick your brains some time


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah sure, it's a great product range and will easily help where possible mate :thumb:



Stevie_G said:


> Looking to do this with my own car soon...good to have this for reference.:thumb:
> 
> I'm just outside Aberdeen so might need to pick your brains some time


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Awesome! Top work mate, effort in = quality out. I'd love a car like that! One day...


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Superb attention to detail. Great write-up.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turnaround

That paintwork was in a really bad state !!

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Well done fella.

Awesome car, well jel!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Manson23 (Apr 9, 2014)

Top Job & Stunning car, the 5 is the best shape from the Audi range imo!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks again for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet car Martin! She now looks how she should mate! :argie:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im in awe, stunning.


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

Amazing work, in some of the pictures showing the paint reading, one dropped from like 170 to around 140, did that mean you removed around 40, whatever the measurement is?

Ah looking again it looks like it was tiny amounts removed, that's actually reassuring seeing it go from 173-170 considering the vast improvement!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

MonsterST said:


> Amazing work, in some of the pictures showing the paint reading, one dropped from like 170 to around 140, did that mean you removed around 40, whatever the measurement is?
> 
> Ah looking again it looks like it was tiny amounts removed, that's actually reassuring seeing it go from 173-170 considering the vast improvement!


Yeah that's right I always aimed for minimal removal. I usually take the reading and for example using 170 microns I would divide that by 3 = 56 so this could represent each of the 3 coats, but unlikely to be equal so then look to remove no more than 25% which is 14 microns. In most cases I only removed 1-5 microns though :thumb:


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Since it's a nice and sunny day thought I would get a couple of finished pics in the sun :thumb:

1 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

2 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

3 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

4 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

5 by MJWDetail, on Flickr

6 by MJWDetail, on Flickr


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Smart  Black cars do look the business when clean


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice :thumb:


----------

